# Fake toenails



## jeno (Nov 22, 2006)

Does anyone know of a site that I can order fake toenails from I cant seem to find any here in Bahrain and I really want them so I guess ordering from the internet is my last option I tried Amazon but the donâ€™t have any.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Try a theater makeup site


----------



## jeno (Nov 23, 2006)

thank u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katrosier (Nov 23, 2006)

Why do you want fake toenails? I tried them once and the glue stayed on my nails for ages! and my polish looked really crap afterwards


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

I've heard of these, but never seen them... The nail salon I used to go to used a regular nail tip for one lady on her big toe until it finally grew back.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think they're creepy. They sell them in the drugstores here with pre-French manicured tips. Shudder


----------



## PlatinumGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

I was a little freaked out by them until I tried them in a rush. They're surprisingly realistic and easy to apply.

Did you find what you were looking for, Jeno?


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 9, 2006)

They actually sell fake toenails? I must been hiding under a rock all this time...or perhaps I never gone looking for them in the drugstores. Well gl in trying to find what you're looking for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littletingoddes (Dec 9, 2006)

They creep me out a little bit, too. I'm afraid it would make my toenails look like fingernails, and I'd look like I had monkey feet!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 24, 2006)

i honestly think they are weird BUT it depends on how natural they look. Im sure some people have fake toe nails and they look very natural and i can barely notice but some people have really gross fake nails.


----------



## han (Dec 24, 2006)

i have seen some that look really pretty and real looking go to a nail salon and let them put it on for you they can cut and file it to the desired shape and polish it i dont think there no more creppy than ugly un manicured dirty feet with crack heels


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 27, 2007)

they have it in my neighborhood beauty supply store


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 4, 2007)

OK!!! this is an absolute first for me! i have never heard of fake toenails!!!! they sound a bit....weird..to me


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 6, 2007)

They look great. Get them at Rite-Aid, Wal-Mart. However, I find them hard to put on


----------

